# Turkish tumblers



## lordcornwallis (May 2, 2010)

hi there can anyone help please i have turkish tumblers and there realy lazy they hardly fly up to my house roof, i also have racers and they fly realy well any help suggestions ?


----------



## Chilangz (Apr 3, 2008)

How old is the bird?
We normally here do release lazy birds away from home, so that they need to fly to find their way back home; but the difference is that we do it for Indian Tipplers which have decent homing ability.
But I am not sure of Turkish Tumblers.
It also depends on the feed. You have to feed them just right (keep them light) to ensure that they are not lazy and become plumpy.


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

flag them with a pole with a bag on the end.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

make sure they are feeling well also.. birds who do not fly may have some kind of problem.. which can be worms..or coccidia..and other ailments..and even heat..as birds do not like to fly as much if it is hot... I sure would'nt....keep tabs on the temps....


----------



## lordcornwallis (May 2, 2010)

my tumblers young and old share the same loft next to my homer loft yet the homers fly well and my tumblers and young tumblers dont seem interested ! does anyone else keep there turkish tumblers together like me ? regards and thanks eamonn


----------



## gogo10131 (Aug 17, 2010)

I have turkish tumblers and homers as well. I find it harder to teach an older bird to fly longer because they tend to land on the roofs of my neighbors instead of my loft, but try this. Cut back your feed in half for the turkish tumblers for a few days and then release one of your turkish tumblers with two or three of your homers and use some kind of flag people if you need. The tumbler should fly with your homers and help increase his fly time. You also have to be careful because if you continually fly them together your turkish tumblers will be more interested in flying with your homers instead of actually tumbling


----------



## hasseian_313 (Oct 31, 2009)

well the thing i about turkish tumblers after not flying for awhile the tend to get heavy i light diet should help


----------



## Azalin (Jul 16, 2012)

A well trained Turkish tumbler will fly 1 to 5 hours. The training starts when he is a chick. If he is an adult never feed him too much. Never fly him when he is full. He must be hungry. Feed an adult Turkish tumbler only once a day and always at the same time. If you feed him at 09:00 then always feed him at 09:00. That is the key. AND the most important thing always fly the bird at the same time. It'll be best if you fly the bird right before you feed him. I mean once he landed then wait something like 10 minutes and feed him. Don't give any food again until next day same hour. 

Hope this helps.
Peace, Suat


----------

